# TinBoats 2013 Biggest Loser Challenge!



## Jim

Most of us have a few pounds to lose, Now is the time to start thinking about New Years Goals and what not. I would like to drop 20-26 pounds (Give me a break, holiday fluctuation :lol: ) by March 1, 2013. You have just under a month to get pumped up and focused. I think I/WE should start January 2, 2013. Starting on the 1st is the dumbest idea in the world! :LOL2: 

*WHO IS IN? *

Everyone can weigh in around the 1st of January and then track progress?


----------



## wasilvers

Definitely count me in. I was 226 a few weeks back, and am probably up to 230 now, would love to be 190s, haven't seen that weight since college some 16 YEARS AGO! It will be hard during tax season (my job) but that may keep me from eating my troubles away, especially since my best friend at work is quitting next week.


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> Definitely count me in. I was 226 a few weeks back, and am probably up to 230 now, would love to be 190s, haven't seen that weight since college some 16 YEARS AGO! It will be hard during tax season (my job) but that may keep me from eating my troubles away, especially since my best friend at work is quitting next week.



I'm 226 also! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## HANGEYE

I've weighed 210# give or take 2# for the last 30+ years. I don't want to take the chance of loosing my Adonis look :---) , so I'll sit this one out. I will be checking in from time to time to follow everyones progress and to serve as a cheering section. Good luck to all and I hope you achieve your goals. :beer:


----------



## nomowork

My doctor would be happy if I could lose at least twenty pounds but realistically being retired and on a fixed income, I wouldn't be able to afford new pants! :shock: 

Good luck to everyone though. I'll be cheering for you as I munch on my snacks!


----------



## Jim

nomowork said:


> My doctor would be happy if I could lose at least twenty pounds but realistically being retired and on a fixed income, I wouldn't be able to afford new pants! :shock:
> 
> Good luck to everyone though. I'll be cheering for you as I munch on my snacks!


 :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am in on this - and I have a plan. I am gonna fatten up so that I can loose more!


And I am issuing a personal challenge to Jim - Whoever looses more before the May Striper trip Wins - what do you want to bet?

Weigh in Jan., 1, 2013 - weigh out (on the official IRI Scale) May 11, 2013


See you next year!


----------



## Jim

Captain Ahab said:


> I am in on this - and I have a plan. I am gonna fatten up so that I can loose more!
> 
> 
> And I am issuing a personal challenge to Jim - Whoever looses more before the May Striper trip Wins - what do you want to bet?
> 
> Weigh in Jan., 1, 2013 - weigh out (on the official IRI Scale) May 11, 2013
> 
> 
> See you next year!



Blue and white mackerel northbar.....i refuse to buy one. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely count me in. I was 226 a few weeks back, and am probably up to 230 now, would love to be 190s, haven't seen that weight since college some 16 YEARS AGO! It will be hard during tax season (my job) but that may keep me from eating my troubles away, especially since my best friend at work is quitting next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 226 also! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
Click to expand...

*
Make that three of us*. I swear....I really am! Need to be 200 though. I'm IN!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in on this - and I have a plan. I am gonna fatten up so that I can loose more!
> 
> 
> And I am issuing a personal challenge to Jim - Whoever looses more before the May Striper trip Wins - what do you want to bet?
> 
> Weigh in Jan., 1, 2013 - weigh out (on the official IRI Scale) May 11, 2013
> 
> 
> See you next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue and white mackerel northbar.....i refuse to buy one. :LOL2:
Click to expand...



DEAL! And I will raise that with a Habs Needle in all black!


----------



## JMichael

Well, I've been putting it off repeatedly so this will be as good a time as any to try to stop this weight gain and send it in the opposite direction. Every since I quit smoking back in March the pounds have been piling on at warp speeds. Just a few years ago my son and I both started working out together and I managed to drop 40lbs. I've since gained that and more back, and having just turned 60 a week ago, I know it's going to be even harder to shed the pounds that it was then. So, If I can summon the willpower one more time, I'm 
"IN".


----------



## theyyounggun

Im in...


----------



## linehand

Easy to get fat at my job.I don't get out and do physical work much anymore. Seems like every day we cater in the worstest, bestestest food. 
Just informed tomorrow morning is breakfast casserole and biscuits and gravy. I'm in.


----------



## Gramps50

Jim said:


> I'm 226 also! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



I wish I was 226!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I guess with that statement I need to say count me in too......


----------



## JMichael

Gramps50 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 226 also! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was 226!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I guess with that statement I need to say count me in too......
Click to expand...

I hear ya there gramps, I'll be tickled if I can just get back down to 226. :roll:


----------



## CaseyP

I'll give it a shot! I weigh 330 would be really happy with 230. Good luck to all that do it!


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

linehand said:


> Easy to get fat at my job.I don't get out and do physical work much anymore. Seems like every day we cater in the worstest, bestestest food.
> Just informed tomorrow morning is breakfast casserole and biscuits and gravy. I'm in.




I hear ya! They took me out of the field and changed my title to "Administrator" 9 years ago and I've put on 5 pounds a year ever since!


----------



## nomowork

This might be a helpful hint, even though I'm not participating.

My son who is six feet tall works in the field as an environmental inspector. Yes, it's not a very physically demanding job and he actually weighed about 220 pounds at one point. He decided to lose weight on his own so studied the issue and changed his eating habits. He also bought a complete barbell set with all the associated gizmos for legs and upper body which ran him about $1100 for a professional set. He lost 70 pounds and went from a 36 inch pants to a 32 and his shirt size from XL to S (I don't understand that but he has gained a lot of upper body strength). He also walks his two dogs a mile each morning.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JMichael

Lifting weights will build and tone muscle tissue, and make you look more physically fit, but it's not the main thing to be concerned with when it comes to losing weight. Reducing your daily calorie intake to the proper level for your particular body and increasing your metabolism with a sustained cardiovascular workout of some sort (swimming, jogging, etc), are the 2 main things that will cause you to lose weight. Any exercise that gets your heart rate elevated and keeps it there for 30 minutes to an hour per day will do the trick. Changing your eating habits to 4-5 small meals per day instead of 1-3 big meals will also help.


----------



## BassAddict

Counting calories seriously sucks, i lost about 30lbs that way and i was constantly hungry, tired and had to work my butt off. If I had to do it over again id follow the diet I follow now (which i lost 10 on since Aug with out trying) lose the wheat, grains and dairy! Eat whole foods, fish, lean meats, poultry fruits and vegetables


----------



## nomowork

JMichael said:


> Lifting weights will build and tone muscle tissue, and make you look more physically fit, but it's not the main thing to be concerned with when it comes to losing weight. Reducing your daily calorie intake to the proper level for your particular body and increasing your metabolism with a sustained cardiovascular workout of some sort (swimming, jogging, etc), are the 2 main things that will cause you to lose weight. Any exercise that gets your heart rate elevated and keeps it there for 30 minutes to an hour per day will do the trick. Changing your eating habits to 4-5 small meals per day instead of 1-3 big meals will also help.



There was a recent study that indicated that doing weight training helps more than the typical cardiovascular training such as running to lose weight. I did weight training during my working years to help me in my job and was able to maintain my weight and strength, even though I ate like a pig which usually included all the wrong kinds of foods. :shock: 

My son on the other hand, eats about four to five small meals a day. He tries to eat the "right" kinds of foods and does occasionally eat the "wrong" kinds of foods which he calls his cheat days. 

You're correct in that raising the increasing the heart rate during exercise is good and my son got that through weight training.

Now that I'm retired, I'm maintaining a weight that is about 20 pounds lower than my working weight, but doesn't muscle weigh more than fat? I'm in fairly good shape and have the usual old age issues but am still able to go boating and fishing which is what counts!


----------



## BassAddict

nomowork said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> but doesn't muscle weigh more than fat?
Click to expand...


5 pounds of muscle = 5 pounds of fat, muscle is just "packaged" nicer


----------



## JMichael

BassAddict said:


> nomowork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> but doesn't muscle weigh more than fat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 pounds of muscle = 5 pounds of fat, muscle is just "packaged" nicer
Click to expand...


In your snip/edit process, you've changed it so that it looks like I'm that one that said that. So let me fix that for ya. 



nomowork said:


> but doesn't muscle weigh more than fat?



Muscle tissue is denser than fat cells. It is possible, depending on your exercise/diet, that you could lose inches in the waist/chest but gain weight at the same time. So the end result, you could look smaller but weight more. If your goal is strictly to lose weight, you may not want to use weight lifting as your form of exercise.


----------



## Jim

Last few days to decide if your going to do something to improve yourself this year, or continue to not be able to tie your shoes or climb a flight of stairs. :LOL2: 

C'mon guys, If one suffers we should all suffer. Give it your all until March 1, 2012. That is all I ask.

Just think of how much better your boat will handle AND how much longer your trolling motor battery will last if you lose those pounds.





















:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

Today is the final day. If you are in for the challenge you must weigh in by midnight tonight with an honest measurement.

Today I am going to feast on Bacon, chips, left over cake. :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

It is on like Donkey Kong! 


Will be weighing in tonight before I go to sleep


Will be eating like a pig up until 0 hour!


----------



## Captain Ahab

https://northbartackle.com/northbar-tackle-products/


----------



## nlester

I had a stress test in October. Nothing serious but a few red flags. Watching what I eat and resistance bands starting around Thanksgiving. 190 pounds yesterday, down from 200 pounds at Thanksgiving. I workout for 45 minutes M-W-F and do streatching excerises Tues-Thurs-Sat. If I don't do it right when I get out bed, I don't get it done. I am getting the bikes back into shape and walking. Nothing crazy but a hamburger every couple of weeks and a chicken fried steak once a month are real treats. Other than that I watch what I eat but I don't go crazy with the diet. My wife still buys my favorite snacks because she buys things for herself. I don't bring anything home because the temptation is too much and I ration what she buys for me. I have to physic myself out before I get out of bed every morning. Maybe I'll make it, maybe I will not. Going for 165 lbs. 5 foot eight and 70 years old.

My insurance pays for a membership at the local health club but I never seem to make it. I bought a 142 pound set of resistance bands from BodyLastics on Amazon and because they are here, I use them 3 days a week. I started with the basic program. Now I do the basic, intermediate and advanced programs every work out instead of just one program. I think the variety of excercises helps. I have increased the resistance slowly. I don't use a resistance that I have to struggle with. I go with a resistance that tires me out but I do not hurt any where when I get through with my excercise. The hardest excercise is still the modified crunches.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Good stuff nlester - I am gonna do the same sort of routine and 1st thing is best for me as well

As soon as it warms up I will wade the DE river for smallies - a day of that is a real work out fighting that current - put in a few miles so I fish while I loose weight


----------



## Jim

eating some cinnabons to get it out of my system.


----------



## Captain Ahab

228.5 and ready to loose (weight) and ready to win (the challenge) 


[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Hanr3

Count me in. 
I'm 248.6 as of today. Goal of 210-220. That's what I weighed in the Marine Corp. Although all the height/weight chart thingys say I should be like 180. I serioulsy doubt that is correct. I'm 5'9". 

I'm not in a hurry though. 2 years ago I weighed 280. I figure it took me 20 years to put the weight on. I don't want to go through this again. Seen to many lose it, gain it + more, and repeat.


----------



## linehand

176. Goal of 160


----------



## wasilvers

Hope it's OK to use yesterday's weight- I didn't get to the scale today as I was too busy going out for mexican, eating another Christmas Dinner (this makes 6th one?!?!) and topping it off with some Cookies and Cream Ice Cream and eating reeces pieces as I type this. I'm sure I'm up another few in today's intake alone.

*So my starting weight will be on record at 231* (witnessed by a coworker) - Goal will be 206

Edit -I have to ammend my starting weight. On Monday I weighed at 231, but this morning I took off shoes, dropped keys and wallet and have a good starting weight. Officially I'm 227.4 - still want to get to 205.


----------



## WVfishnfool

OK I'm too late for whatever contest but I'm doing this for my own personal health and it helps if you make yourself accountable to others. I weighed 340 in March of 2012. I have back problems from an on the job injury over 29 years ago. It's getting worse so, I started eating better and smaller portions and have lost 28 lbs thus far. With the help of physical therapy I am now starting a work out program. Wife and I joined one of those 24/7 work out gyms 2 weeks ago. I am now 312 lbs and am shooting for a 50 lb loss by the first of June. Long term goal my doctor wants me to lose a 5th grader. :lol: :lol: Actually he said he would like to see me down to 175-180.Heck I'm 6 foot tall and haven't seen 175 for 32 years(What I weighed when I got married) But the wife layed the guilt trip on me by saying "Not only is this for your health but it's for the grandkids you are wanting to teach how to fish and hunt remember". So I'm in if nothing else for moral support either receiving or giving.


----------



## Coach d

Saw this to late to join. But good luck to all involved. Lost 50 last year but found 10 during the holidays. Lol


----------



## JMichael

Almost midnight so here is my official weigh in. Good luck to everyone, I hope we all reach our goals. 





1/2/13



1/4/13


----------



## Jim

Not to late to join!

The official starting weight for me is 235.5

Good luck to all.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Today is the final day. If you are in for the challenge you must weigh in by midnight tonight with an honest measurement.
> 
> Today I am going to feast on Bacon, chips, left over cake. :LOL2:



I'm still in like Flynn......where are we posting/tracking out progress?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

If I may join,just for fun of it. Last year I weighed in at 200;one year later I'm at 190. My goal is around 175. I have to not be so lazy and lay around after work. It's hard though,after kicking all those kid's butts on the roof all day(I'm 53 and most of them are in their 20s-30s). I come home exhausted. Just have to change my mindset,I guess. Good luck to all of you,hope everyone meets or exceeds their goal this year.


----------



## Jim

Still open, Today is the first day. So get in on it if you want. 

I will weigh in every Friday morning to be consistent.


----------



## phideux

I'll join, I'm at 256 now, want to get back to around 200.


----------



## wasilvers

3 soft tacos from taco bell for lunch today - 630 calories.
Breakfast was oatmeal at 110 calories
Dinner will be interesting as my app says I only have 780 calories left. Subway?


----------



## fender66

wasilvers said:


> 3 soft tacos from taco bell for lunch today - 630 calories.
> Breakfast was oatmeal at 110 calories
> Dinner will be interesting as my app says I only have 780 calories left. Subway?



Or...you could have 7 Bud Light (12oz can = 110 calories) and have .09 calories left.....for your app of course. Just sayin'. :roll:


----------



## Hanr3

fender66 said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 soft tacos from taco bell for lunch today - 630 calories.
> Breakfast was oatmeal at 110 calories
> Dinner will be interesting as my app says I only have 780 calories left. Subway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or...you could have 7 Bud Light (12oz can = 110 calories) and have .09 calories left.....for your app of course. Just sayin'. :roll:
Click to expand...



I prefer to think of it this way. 
Food has no beer value. :beer:
I have banana bread in the oven. Smeeling really good too. :LOL22:


----------



## CaseyP

Weighed the other day and I'm at 335. My goal is to be somewhere around 250. Definitely need to start eating right and at least walking at night if I want to loose it. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Jim

01/02/13 235.5
01/04/13 230.3 

The first weigh in is always the big loss. Now the slowdown begins.


----------



## wasilvers

Jim said:


> 01/02/13 235.5
> 01/04/13 230.3
> 
> The first weigh in is always the big loss. Now the slowdown begins.


 :beer:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> 01/02/13 235.5
> 01/04/13 230.3
> 
> The first weigh in is always the big loss. Now the slowdown begins.



Great job Jim......I'm hoping for better next week since I only had 2 days between weigh-ins.

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225

At least I went in the right direction.


----------



## wasilvers

My status
227.4 Starting weight
224.2 Jan 4 weigh-in
3.2 lbs lost
19.2 to go

I can feel the fat burning out of my face this week! I am finding out that junk, sugary foods just make me feel hungrier sooner.


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> My status
> 227.4 Starting weight
> 224.2 Jan 4 weigh-in
> 3.2 lbs lost
> 19.2 to go
> 
> I can feel the fat burning out of my face this week! I am finding out that junk, sugary foods just make me feel hungrier sooner.



Think Caveman! If they could forage for it, you can eat it! I cant believe how well it works. I thank Bassaddict for telling me about the Primal/caveman diet.


----------



## wasilvers

Jim said:


> Think Caveman! If they could forage for it, you can eat it! I cant believe how well it works. I thank Bassaddict for telling me about the Primal/caveman diet.



I saw a rabbit in the yard last night and my first thought was shoot it and eat it - I think that might count as foraging. I think I was a bit hungry.


----------



## nlester

On Wednesday morning, I weighed 192. This morning I weighed 187. Three days of the flu and 101 temperature. It will all average out as soon as I get rehydrated and start eating again.

I would say 190 as a starting weight and we'll see if the flu has any long term effects.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Tonight 187 lb and 99.5 degrees and holding


----------



## Bean Counter

Just saw this. if it's not too late, I'm in. Weighed 256 this morning need to get to 220.


----------



## Gramps50

Didn't get started on the 1st like I should have but maybe I can catch up with some of you big losers by working harder.

1st weight in 1/04/2013 265.4


----------



## Captain Ahab

221.5 yesterday

Nothing but zero cal Monsters for me !


----------



## bcbouy

i went from 280 to 240 in the last 9 months. i also just got diagnosed with diabetes so now its really on.hopefully 200 by early summer.i'm getting used to rabbit food.i bet the wife a steak dinner with all the trimmings i could eat a greek salad every day for a month.36 consecutive days . i had a greek salad with my steak :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Paleo Rocks!


----------



## kycolonel138th

:USA1: 209 lbs #-o


----------



## JMichael

kycolonel138th said:


> :USA1: 209 lbs #-o


Well unless you're 4'2", I don't see where there's a problem. :lol:


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Paleo Rocks!



That looks like a roadkill rat.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Had BAssAddict visit me for a few days and I think I lost about 15 lbs


!st - he eats all my food so it really cuts down on my intake!


2nd - Even have to try and eat and look at (or worse, smell) BassAddict - it kills the appetite quickly and decisively !!!!!!!!!!!!!



When he tells you he is "Hobo Fresh" he means it!


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Had BAssAddict visit me for a few days and I think I lost about 15 lbs
> 
> 
> !st - he eats all my food so it really cuts down on my intake!
> 
> 
> 2nd - Even have to try and eat and look at (or worse, smell) BassAddict - it kills the appetite quickly and decisively !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> When he tells you he is "Hobo Fresh" he means it!




Oooohhhh....there goes my breakfast.


----------



## Jim

01/02/13 235.5
01/04/13 230.3 
01/11/13 226.5


----------



## fender66

Don't know what I did wrong this week. I starved myself by eating less and better food, and even spread it out over 4 meals a day.
I hit the treadmill every day this week for a 2 mile trek at a break neck pace of just under 15 minute mile (walking).

This is VERY discouraging! #-o 

Weighed in today the same as last week. (What the hell did I do wrong?)

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Don't know what I did wrong this week. I starved myself by eating less and better food, and even spread it out over 4 meals a day.
> I hit the treadmill every day this week for a 2 mile trek at a break neck pace of just under 15 minute mile (walking).
> 
> This is VERY discouraging! #-o
> 
> Weighed in today the same as last week. (What the hell did I do wrong?)
> 
> 01/02/13 226
> 01/04/13 225
> 01/11/13 225



Eat more!! Early in my calorie counting days I found that if I didnt eat at least 1900 calories I wouldnt lose a thing


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what I did wrong this week. I starved myself by eating less and better food, and even spread it out over 4 meals a day.
> I hit the treadmill every day this week for a 2 mile trek at a break neck pace of just under 15 minute mile (walking).
> 
> This is VERY discouraging! #-o
> 
> Weighed in today the same as last week. (What the hell did I do wrong?)
> 
> 01/02/13 226
> 01/04/13 225
> 01/11/13 225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat more!! Early in my calorie counting days I found that if I didnt eat at least 1900 calories I wouldnt lose a thing
Click to expand...


Why does that sound like sabotage to me? [-X 

I've avoided breads, had a small amount of pasta only once, eat lots of fresh fruit all week and have even lost the urge to go after sweets. So frustrating!


----------



## Jim

Fender, try cutting out some fruit but adding veggies. Maybe your Carb intake is too high? They say to keep carbs under 100 grams per day for weight loss. I'm no expert though.

I see when I can keep my carbs under 50 per day I feel the best.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what I did wrong this week. I starved myself by eating less and better food, and even spread it out over 4 meals a day.
> I hit the treadmill every day this week for a 2 mile trek at a break neck pace of just under 15 minute mile (walking).
> 
> This is VERY discouraging! #-o
> 
> Weighed in today the same as last week. (What the hell did I do wrong?)
> 
> 01/02/13 226
> 01/04/13 225
> 01/11/13 225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat more!! Early in my calorie counting days I found that if I didnt eat at least 1900 calories I wouldnt lose a thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does that sound like sabotage to me? [-X
> 
> I've avoided breads, had a small amount of pasta only once, eat lots of fresh fruit all week and have even lost the urge to go after sweets. So frustrating!
Click to expand...


No Im serious about this, some people call this theory "starvation mode" where your body believes food is scarce so it clings to stored calories (fat) in case it needs it later. Also fresh fruit should be eaten in moderation, basically it is sugar (which is why you no longer crave sweets) sugar creates an insulin response telling your body to store calories (again fat).

Edit: Carbs = Sugar, their both processed the same way


----------



## wasilvers

My status
227.4 Starting weight
224.2 Jan 4 weigh-in
3.2 lbs lost
225.0 Jan 11 weigh-in
0.8 lbs GAINED
20.0 to go

This was one hard week-first we had a coworker leave - so there was chinese buffet. Then I was given 4 awesome tickets to a hockey game, so we bought crap food/sodas there. Then I won in a great audit with the IRS (my client could have paid up to 45-50k) - so I celebrated with Qdoba. Then the new guy started at work, there were treats and I went to lunch with him. My mother in law thinks I don't eat enough, so she forced more food and double desserts on me Wednesday. And my coworker is keeps bringing in her heavenly tasting homeade pecan turtles - I absolutely can't resist them. I feel very luck it was only 0.8 lbs this week. Tonight we were given box seats to a Milwaukee Bucks game. ARRGGGgg this free food is killing me!


----------



## fender66

> No Im serious about this, some people call this theory "starvation mode" where your body believes food is scarce so it clings to stored calories (fat) in case it needs it later. Also fresh fruit should be eaten in moderation, basically it is sugar (which is why you no longer crave sweets) sugar creates an insulin response telling your body to store calories (again fat).
> 
> Edit: Carbs = Sugar, their both processed the same way



I understand the sugar=sugar, even in fresh fruit......but, If I were a caveman....I could forage it. So.......????


----------



## JMichael

1/2/13



1/4/13



1/11/13

I don't really miss the real sugar in my coffee all that much, but I sure do miss my chocolate and Mountain Dew .


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> No Im serious about this, some people call this theory "starvation mode" where your body believes food is scarce so it clings to stored calories (fat) in case it needs it later. Also fresh fruit should be eaten in moderation, basically it is sugar (which is why you no longer crave sweets) sugar creates an insulin response telling your body to store calories (again fat).
> 
> Edit: Carbs = Sugar, their both processed the same way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the sugar=sugar, even in fresh fruit......but, If I were a caveman....I could forage it. So.......????
Click to expand...


Could you forage for a ton of fruit now? No cause its winter..


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Im serious about this, some people call this theory "starvation mode" where your body believes food is scarce so it clings to stored calories (fat) in case it needs it later. Also fresh fruit should be eaten in moderation, basically it is sugar (which is why you no longer crave sweets) sugar creates an insulin response telling your body to store calories (again fat).
> 
> Edit: Carbs = Sugar, their both processed the same way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the sugar=sugar, even in fresh fruit......but, If I were a caveman....I could forage it. So.......????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you forage for a ton of fruit now? No cause its winter..
Click to expand...


It's summer in my kitchen. :roll: 

Wow...guess I better go thaw my yard. Then again, it' going to be 70 degrees here today. Maybe I'll just play in the mud.


----------



## nlester

1/2/13 190 lbs
1/11/13 184.5 lbs

I got below 180 lbs with the flu and 100.8 temp. After 8 day's of laying around, I am ready to get back to normal, especially my guts. I hope to start light workouts again. I still have a bad cough, I hear that the cough lasts for about 2 weeks. Whatever they are calling this flu, it is painful in addition to the sickness. We've already had 4 deaths in our area and the flu season is just starting, 2 middle aged adults and 2 kids. Dallas county treated 16,000 kids in December at their ER and some pediatrians are turning patients away. It's as bad as anything that I have had except the shingles.


----------



## Captain Ahab

nlester said:


> 1/2/13 190 lbs
> 1/11/13 184.5 lbs
> 
> I got below 180 lbs with the flu and 100.8 temp. After 8 day's of laying around, I am ready to get back to normal, especially my guts. I hope to start light workouts again. I still have a bad cough, I hear that the cough lasts for about 2 weeks. Whatever they are calling this flu, it is painful in addition to the sickness. We've already had 4 deaths in our area and the flu season is just starting, 2 middle aged adults and 2 kids. Dallas county treated 16,000 kids in December at their ER and some pediatrians are turning patients away. It's as bad as anything that I have had except the shingles.



If you die during the contest your last weigh in is the one we go with


And you forfeit the grand prize to me!


----------



## Bean Counter

1/04/13 - 256 lbs
1/11/13 - 252 lbs

4 lbs lost


----------



## Jim

01/02/13 235.5
01/04/13 230.3 
01/11/13 226.5
01/18/13 226.2 Total crap! I blame my wife this week 


I need to lose 6.2 in 13 days. To stay on track for my goal.


----------



## fender66

WooHoo......FINALLY.....moving in the right direction!

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5

Pants are still tight. 22.5 more to go.


----------



## JMichael

Jim said:


> Total crap! I blame my wife this week




I bet she's gonna love hearing it's her fault. :lol: 
I came down with some 72 hr. bug on Sat and fell off my diet a bit but I rebounded pretty good and almost got back on schedule. Maybe I need to get a wife so I'll have somebody to blame. #-o 
Jim, are you doing any sort of workout/exercise or just watching the diet?

1/2/13 -- 292
1/4/13 -- 287.6
1/11/13 - 282
1/18/13 - 276.4


----------



## Jim

JMichael said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total crap! I blame my wife this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she's gonna love hearing it's her fault. :lol:
> I came down with some 72 hr. bug on Sat and fell off my diet a bit but I rebounded pretty good and almost got back on schedule. Maybe I need to get a wife so I'll have somebody to blame. #-o
> Jim, are you doing any sort of workout/exercise or just watching the diet?
> 
> 1/2/13 -- 292
> 1/4/13 -- 287.6
> 1/11/13 - 282
> 1/18/13 - 276.4
Click to expand...


I told her not to make bannana bread. I broke down and ate half.... :LOL2: 


No exercise besides walking about an hour everyday at work lunch time.

I slipped on the Ice Dec 17 on my way to work(Graveyard shift 2nd job), and broke my back...concussion, Fractured T-11....so I can not really move.


----------



## wasilvers

My status:
227.4 Starting weight
224.2 Jan 4 weigh-in
225.0 Jan 11 weigh-in  
225.6 Jan 18 weigh-in :evil:

I don't get it - I've been good this week. So good that I stopped and ate McDonalds yesterday. I played 6.5 hours of volleyball - 4 of those competitive - Competitive vball is just under running for calories burned per hour. So it was like I ran 24 and walked 6 miles this week and still gained weight. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## fender66

> I slipped on the Ice Dec 17 on my way to work(Graveyard shift 2nd job), and broke my back...concussion, Fractured T-11....so I can not really move.



I can't move just thinking about this. Dang....hope you heal quickly!


----------



## jasper60103

fender66 said:


> I slipped on the Ice Dec 17 on my way to work(Graveyard shift 2nd job), and broke my back...concussion, Fractured T-11....so I can not really move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't move just thinking about this. Dang....hope you heal quickly!
Click to expand...


Another reason why I hate winter. 10 years ago, I slipped and fell while shoveling snow and broke my ankle. I wish you a quick recovery.

Also, best of luck to all of you trying to loose weight, and hope your healthier lifestyle doesn't end with the contest. I lost 140 lbs in about 2 years. I'm back down to my pre-marraige weight and feeling great.


----------



## Bean Counter

1/4 - 256
1/11 - 252
1/18 - 249

7 lbs lost


----------



## JMichael

Jim said:


> I slipped on the Ice Dec 17 on my way to work(Graveyard shift 2nd job), and broke my back...concussion, Fractured T-11....so I can not really move.


Wow, I start to ache all over just reading about that. Hope you're on the road to recovery and get fully healed soon.


----------



## nlester

Starting weight 190
January 20 186.4

Not much of a loss but after the flu, I decided to throw it all out the window with a Chicken Fried Steak, gravy, mash potatoes, butter beans, green beans, a roll, sweet tea and blueberry cobbler, the daily special. I was down to 184.8 last night. I'll get serious tomarrow. On a positive note, I'm still down over 13 pounds since Thanksgiving.

I am waiting to get my boat back from the church where it is part of the decorations this month. I got my riveter from Harbor Frieght and ordered some close ended blind rivets today. I have already picked up some cutoff wheels for my rotor tool. I need to start looking for some aluminum and then maybe I can start some minor modifications in February.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Stuck at 189. Lost 1lb so far. Better than gaining,I guess.


----------



## Jim

01/02/13 235.5
01/04/13 230.3 
01/11/13 226.5
01/18/13 226.2
01/25/13 225.8

I don't think i'm going to make my short term goal of 220 by end of January unless I wear one of those rubber sweat suits for the next 6 days.


----------



## JMichael

1/2/13 -- 292
1/4/13 -- 287.6
1/11/13 - 282
1/18/13 - 276.4
1/25/13 - 276.2

I fell off the wagon for a little bit.


----------



## fender66

Slow and steady. I'll take it as long as it keeps going in right direction!

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220


----------



## Bean Counter

1/04 - 256
1/11 - 252
1/18 - 249
1/25 - 249

Blew it this week still at 7 lbs lost.


----------



## nlester

Starting weight 190
January 20 186.4
January 30 184

I've been all over the scale this week. Starting at 187 and weighing 181 this morning, Having an apple a day had it's natural effect so I averaged it out and said 184. I would say I am down 6 lbs since the first challenge weigh-in but more important, I am 16 lbs since Thanksgiving. Slow and steady.

I hope to start checking out out the recycled aluminum in our area, starting next week. I want to start making some minor mods to my boat.

New Year's resolutions.


----------



## Jim

01/02/13 235.5
01/04/13 230.3 
01/11/13 226.5
01/18/13 226.2
01/25/13 225.8
02/01/13 224.1

4.1 off the mark but still going good. Super Bowl Sunday is a day off. :lol:


----------



## JMichael

1/2/13 -- 292
1/4/13 -- 287.6
1/11/13 - 282
1/18/13 - 276.4
1/25/13 - 276.2
2/1/13 -- 275.4

I'm disappointed with the amount of weight loss for one month, but considering that I'm unable to get out and do a little jogging, it could be worse I guess.


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2 (bought a new scale with digital readout. It reads 2lb different than my last scale so readings from here on are adjusted by 2lb)

STILL moving in the right direction. I don't think I've been below 220 for many, many years. My pants even fit today!

Super bowl day probably won't make a difference for me. Not only am I not hungry anymore, but I'm not a football person. Don't think I'll even watch the game. Usually, the halftime show is intriguing enough to have the TV on, but this year isn't even a show IMHO. I'd rather be cleaning the basement...which I'll probably be doing.


----------



## nlester

t


JMichael said:


> 1/2/13 -- 292
> 1/4/13 -- 287.6
> 1/11/13 - 282
> 1/18/13 - 276.4
> 1/25/13 - 276.2
> 2/1/13 -- 275.4
> 
> I'm disappointed with the amount of weight loss for one month, but considering that I'm unable to get out and do a little jogging, it could be worse I guess.



If I had your numbers, I would be really happy. Congratulations.


----------



## JMichael

nlester said:


> t
> 
> 
> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2/13 -- 292
> 1/4/13 -- 287.6
> 1/11/13 - 282
> 1/18/13 - 276.4
> 1/25/13 - 276.2
> 2/1/13 -- 275.4
> 
> I'm disappointed with the amount of weight loss for one month, but considering that I'm unable to get out and do a little jogging, it could be worse I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had your numbers, I would be really happy. Congratulations.
Click to expand...

Thanks, but if I had your starting weight, I would be thrilled and I wouldn't need to be in this challenge. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WVfishnfool

OK at the end of 4 weeks have went from 316 down to 302. Weighed in at the gym I joined a month ago. Doctor type scale was 2 lbs heavier than scale I had given my weight off of before. Also walked 1.55 miles in 30 minutes. 4 weeks ago I could barely walk for 30 minutes let alone at the pace I was walking today. Grand total since I began changing my eating habits in January 2012.. I've lost 38 lbs.


----------



## Jim

WVfishnfool said:


> OK at the end of 4 weeks have went from 316 down to 302. Weighed in at the gym I joined a month ago. Doctor type scale was 2 lbs heavier than scale I had given my weight off of before. Also walked 1.55 miles in 30 minutes. 4 weeks ago I could barely walk for 30 minutes let alone at the pace I was walking today. Grand total since I began changing my eating habits in January 2012.. I've lost 38 lbs.



That is excellent! Good for you man! =D>


----------



## pauldanielm

I know its late in the runnings but can I still join this. I wanted to lose at least 30lbs before May but have not started and I think this will help since everyone is doing it. I am starting today :!: :!: 
I weigh 205 and want to get down to 175.


----------



## fender66

pauldanielm said:


> I know its late in the runnings but can I still join this. I wanted to lose at least 30lbs before May but have not started and I think this will help since everyone is doing it. I am starting today :!: :!:
> I weigh 205 and want to get down to 175.




Bring it on. Of course you can join in. The more we all lose the healthier our TinBoat forum will be. :wink:


----------



## Jim

pauldanielm said:


> I know its late in the runnings but can I still join this. I wanted to lose at least 30lbs before May but have not started and I think this will help since everyone is doing it. I am starting today :!: :!:
> I weigh 205 and want to get down to 175.



Of course you can! You can pass Captain Ahab as he is gaining weight and you are losing it.

Good luck, you can do it.


----------



## pauldanielm

GREAT!!! I will post official wiegh in on Friday. That way I can be on schedule with yall.


----------



## JMichael

1/2/13 -- 292
1/4/13 -- 287.6
1/11/13 - 282
1/18/13 - 276.4
1/25/13 - 276.2
2/1/13 -- 275.4
2/8/13 -- 276

I had some relatives in from out of state this past week and I didn't adhere to my diet very well.


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2 

Didn't move at all this week...which surprises me tons. I weighed myself on Thursday AM after starving myself all day and prepping for a colonoscopy on Wed....and dropped 6 lb even. I sure thought I'd lose something after all that. Guess that shows that I'm full of 6lbs worth of $hit!


----------



## Jim

01/02/13 235.5
01/04/13 230.3 
01/11/13 226.5
01/18/13 226.2
01/25/13 225.8
02/01/13 224.1
02/09/13 226 :shock: 

I know I had a bender on Super Bowl Sunday, but that was so many days ago...........


----------



## pauldanielm

Well to start off this is my official weight as of friday morning. Not too bad to start off at. Lookin forward to losing pounds though. 


02-08-13: 203lbs


----------



## pauldanielm

Ok so what is everyone doing to lose the weight? Running, jogging, eating better, or what type of exercise are you doing to lose weight? I started running outside this week and last week did the treadmill. I have only lost a couple of pounds since i started but i cant seem to get into gear with it. #-o I am trying not to push myself to the point of exhaustion the first couple of weeks but i feel like i have to in order to lose weight. Background info. I am in the :USA1: Navy worked on a Aircraft Carrier :USA1: for about 4 years and now they have me at a computer desk doing things on there for them. When i was on the ship i would go up and down stairs all day long but now that i am at a computer desk I dont do much but sit there and use the computer. I went from 180 to 205 in like 6 weeks. Any help on what I can do to lose more weight? Thanks to all for any help given.


----------



## BassAddict

pauldanielm said:


> Ok so what is everyone doing to lose the weight? Running, jogging, eating better, or what type of exercise are you doing to lose weight? I started running outside this week and last week did the treadmill. I have only lost a couple of pounds since i started but i cant seem to get into gear with it. #-o I am trying not to push myself to the point of exhaustion the first couple of weeks but i feel like i have to in order to lose weight. Background info. I am in the :USA1: Navy worked on a Aircraft Carrier :USA1: for about 4 years and now they have me at a computer desk doing things on there for them. When i was on the ship i would go up and down stairs all day long but now that i am at a computer desk I dont do much but sit there and use the computer. I went from 180 to 205 in like 6 weeks. Any help on what I can do to lose more weight? Thanks to all for any help given.



Better body composition A.K.A "weight loss" is 80% diet 20% exercise.


----------



## JMichael

When I was in the navy, I quit smoking and went from 180 to 230 in about 12 weeks. Luckily the ship was in drydock because I was a rescue swimmer with the helo squadron onboard a carrier so I couldn't continue on that path. I started back smoking with the thought that I'd rather die from cancer many years from then than to die of a heart attack in 4 more weeks. I lost most of the weight gain once I had resumed smoking. :lol: Well here we are 30+ years later and I've quit smoking again. This time around I got the weight gain halted after i gained 34 lbs. It's been 2 weeks shy of a year since I quit smoking and I've lost about 16 of those 34 lbs. that I gained. 

I'm mostly doing a calorie count diet and cut out as much sugar and bread as possible. I try to eat 4-5 small meals a day instead of 2-3 large meals. The last 2 weeks haven't gone well as I cheated some and ate too much and got into the cookie jar. #-o In the past I was able to loose a pound a day with this method coupled with some jogging and light exercises. I actually lost 42 lbs. that way. Unfortunately I'm several years older now and having problems with my knees (have had surgery on both) and it's preventing me from doing the jogging. I've got to find something to assist the calorie count though as my weight loss seems to be stalled now.


----------



## pauldanielm

thanks Bass Addict. I started using myfistnesspal last year and i would do it off and on. This year i have kept it going for a full two weeks so maybe that will help with my diet.


----------



## fender66

For me.....I watch very closely what I eat, and eat less of it. My diet changes have cut out a lot of carbs and I eat a lot of protein instead. I also do cardio for 45 minutes 5 days a week. I get my heart rate soaring and then slow down until I'm comfortable....get it soaring again, and slow down.....

So far, it's been working. Down around 10 lb since the first of the year. That's pretty good for me. Can't wait for my weigh in tomorrow morning. I'm hoping to pass the 10lb mark. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pauldanielm

JMichael said:


> When I was in the navy, I quit smoking and went from 180 to 230 in about 12 weeks. Luckily the ship was in drydock because I was a rescue swimmer with the helo squadron onboard a carrier so I couldn't continue on that path. I started back smoking with the thought that I'd rather die from cancer many years from then than to die of a heart attack in 4 more weeks. I lost most of the weight gain once I had resumed smoking. :lol: Well here we are 30+ years later and I've quit smoking again. This time around I got the weight gain halted after i gained 34 lbs. It's been 2 weeks shy of a year since I quit smoking and I've lost about 16 of those 34 lbs. that I gained.
> 
> I'm mostly doing a calorie count diet and cut out as much sugar and bread as possible. I try to eat 4-5 small meals a day instead of 2-3 large meals. The last 2 weeks haven't gone well as I cheated some and ate too much and got into the cookie jar. #-o In the past I was able to loose a pound a day with this method coupled with some jogging and light exercises. I actually lost 42 lbs. that way. Unfortunately I'm several years older now and having problems with my knees (have had surgery on both) and it's preventing me from doing the jogging. I've got to find something to assist the calorie count though as my weight loss seems to be stalled now.



[-X [-X Stay out of the cookie jar!!! [-X [-X It does lead to nothing but trouble. My trouble with cutting out bread is I love sandwichs and thats what i usually take with me to eat at work. ](*,)


----------



## pauldanielm

fender66 said:


> For me.....I watch very closely what I eat, and eat less of it. My diet changes have cut out a lot of carbs and I eat a lot of protein instead. I also do cardio for 45 minutes 5 days a week. I get my heart rate soaring and then slow down until I'm comfortable....get it soaring again, and slow down.....
> 
> So far, it's been working. Down around 10 lb since the first of the year. That's pretty good for me. Can't wait for my weigh in tomorrow morning. I'm hoping to pass the 10lb mark. Fingers crossed!



I have been doing that with running outside these past couple of days. Jog for a while then sprint then walk then sprint then jog. I haven't been eating as much because I have a project that I am doing for my wife but I have picked up drinking coke again but at least its coke zero. I started using myfitnesspal to track my calories. I have been staying off the scale as much as possible so that I will be surprised for tomorrow. :!: :!: Good Luck Fender :!: :!:


----------



## JMichael

pauldanielm said:


> My trouble with cutting out bread is I love sandwichs and thats what i usually take with me to eat at work. ](*,)



Well that's not bad..................As long as you like wheat bread. :? I love sandwiches myself and that's been another hard one to give up for this diet because I hate wheat bread with a passion. I'd just as soon eat a piece of cardboard which probably has a better flavor anyways.


----------



## pauldanielm

JMichael said:


> pauldanielm said:
> 
> 
> 
> My trouble with cutting out bread is I love sandwichs and thats what i usually take with me to eat at work. ](*,)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's not bad..................As long as you like wheat bread. :? I love sandwiches myself and that's been another hard one to give up for this diet because I hate wheat bread with a passion. I'd just as soon eat a piece of cardboard which probably has a better flavor anyways.
Click to expand...


Me too!!! Cardboard does taste better than wheat bread. Wheat Bread is EVIL :twisted:


----------



## Jim

JMichael said:


> pauldanielm said:
> 
> 
> 
> My trouble with cutting out bread is I love sandwichs and thats what i usually take with me to eat at work. ](*,)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's not bad..................As long as you like wheat bread. :? I love sandwiches myself and that's been another hard one to give up for this diet because I hate wheat bread with a passion. I'd just as soon eat a piece of cardboard which probably has a better flavor anyways.
Click to expand...



Wheat is bad for you! Stick to white bread (not much better)

Google Wheat belly and you will see what I mean.


----------



## fender66

> .As long as you like wheat bread. :? I love sandwiches myself and that's been another hard one to give up for this diet because I hate wheat bread with a passion. I'd just as soon eat a piece of cardboard which probably has a better flavor anyways.



I've been making sandwiches too. Instead of bread, I use a tortilla shell. Whole Grain.

Have no idea how that compares to bread, but I like it.


----------



## pauldanielm

Oh man I see what you mean Jim. wow!!! 

I have tried using flour torillas before and i like them for a while then it gets boring and plain.


----------



## BassAddict

pauldanielm said:


> thanks Bass Addict. I started using myfistnesspal last year and i would do it off and on. This year i have kept it going for a full two weeks so maybe that will help with my diet.



Good luck, i lost 30 pounds last year using the calorie counting apps but i had to work my butt off and was constantly hungry. I switched to the paleo diet last August and lost another 20 pounds in a few months without much effort all the while gorging myself on good natural whole foods!


----------



## JMichael

OK, not being a nutrition expert, I don't really see the difference other than whole grains are supposed to be healthier than processed grains. With an 8" tortilla coming in at 120 calories and 2 slices of bread at 130, I don't see a big difference in them from a weight loss/calorie counting standpoint.


----------



## fender66

JMichael said:


> OK, not being a nutrition expert, I don't really see the difference other than whole grains are supposed to be healthier than processed grains. With an 8" tortilla coming in at 120 calories and 2 slices of bread at 130, I don't see a big difference in them from a weight loss/calorie counting standpoint.



Like I said.....


> Have no idea how that compares to bread, but I like it.


----------



## Jim

01/02/13 235.5
01/04/13 230.3 
01/11/13 226.5
01/18/13 226.2
01/25/13 225.8
02/01/13 224.1
02/09/13 226
02/15/13 222 Back in the right direction! :lol:


----------



## JMichael

Nice Jim, that's your second biggest loss week so far but I think you're stuck in a time warp, it's not 2012 any more. :lol: I'm stuck in a rut here. Hopefully with nicer weather starting to hit n miss, I'll be a little more active outside other than work and that will help get me out of this stall. 

1/2/13 -- 292
1/4/13 -- 287.6
1/11/13 - 282
1/18/13 - 276.4
1/25/13 - 276.2
2/1/13 -- 275.4
2/8/13 -- 276
2/15/13 - 276


----------



## Jim

Fixed it! Did you see the time of the post? I was heading to work. :lol: 

I honestly think the scale was screwy the week before. I did cheat (heavily) for the Super Bowl, but I was real good after that......Anyway, Im happy so far, Goal is to break the 220 mark by Friday.


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2 
02/15/13 215.0 even. Down 3.2lb from last week. Broke the 10 lb mark. I'm so jazzed!


----------



## pauldanielm

Congrats to Fender for breaking your 10lb mark!!! =D> =D> I didnt have time to weigh myself this morning. I woke up late for one thing, then the bridge over by my house decided that today was the day it would get stuck open, so now I am late getting to the gate to go into work and then realized that hey you forgot your id card. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) #-o #-o #-o Can this day get any worse??? LOL.


----------



## fender66

Didn't move up or down this week. Been a rough week with muscle spasms in my upper hips/lower back. Missed 3 workouts so far and ate nearly an entire pizza on Monday.

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0 even. Down 3.2lb from last week. Broke the 10 lb mark. I'm so jazzed!
02/22/13 215.0


----------



## JMichael

Well I'm depressed now, I made some changes to the diet to try and get the weight moving in the right direction again but actually gained weight. 

1/2/13 -- 292
1/4/13 -- 287.6
1/11/13 - 282
1/18/13 - 276.4
1/25/13 - 276.2
2/1/13 -- 275.4
2/8/13 -- 276
2/15/13 - 276
2/22/13 - 277


----------



## pauldanielm

Ok so since last week I didn't have time on Friday to weight myself I did it on Saturday here are my results for the week. I have lost another pound!!!

02-08-13: 203lbs
02-15-13: 202lbs
02-15-13: 201lbs


----------



## Driftingrz

Ill join in. Did paleo last year and lost good weight, than got lazy and gained it all back and more over the winter. Started up again and I'm already getting results

Gonna get a stationary bike or something for cardio. Plus id like to start riding a mountain bike again.

2/16= 276
2/21= 269


----------



## WVfishnfool

Update on my excerise/weight loss/healthier living lifestyle. Had a couple of setbacks this month. Got sick with the flu couldn't go to the gym for 5 days. Then 2 weeks ago had a dizzy spell while driving tractor and trailer one night and thought I was going to pass out. After visiting my doctor and then going to my dentist as I had a tooth that was throbbing like I don't know what. Found out I had an infection in my gum due to a sesame seed getting stuck in my gum between a tooth and a crown I have. Floss would not get it out dentist had to dig it out. Plus crown was slightly high and had possibly caused a bruised ligament in my jaw. All this crap was affecting my inner ear area causing my dizziness and sick feeling at my stomach. No heart problems or a stroke which was a great relief. So had to use antibiotics for 10 days to fight infection, dentist ground the crown down some which hurt like a [email protected]#$%%%%%%%^ no novicaine because of infection, and put me off work with no driving for 4 days. So Wed. last week I finally got back in the gym after returning to work for a few days first.I'm proud to say I'm still at 302 lbs so I haven't gained any but I have also increased my workout. Am lifting more weights on all my lifts, I'm now doing 15 minutes on the recumbent bike first to warm-up, and have been walking 2 miles everyday on the treadmill at an average time of 33 minutes 30 seconds. It was only a few weeks ago that it was taking me 30 minutes to do a mile and a half and I was only able to do that 3 days a week. Now that I'm healthy again I'm hoping to continue gaining strength and lose more weight. Also the gym I go to is having a biggest loser competition at all their sites across the country for it's members and is paying out $25,000 total in prizes with the grand winner rec'g $5000 and a weeks payed stay somewhere. I'm going to sign up this morning and hopefully I can win this thing. That money would be a big addition to my retirement boat fund.


----------



## nlester

Starting weight 190
January 20 186.4
February 25 185 lbs

I have been holding steady at 185 since the end of January but I feel good because I am eating a lot healthier and exercising regularly.

Losing weight has not been the top thing on my mind lately. On the first of February, I got a call from the Dallas Police that my father was sitting in his living room holding a gun because he thought someone was after him. Since he did not threaten anyone, there was nothing they could do about it. I got over there and he had voices telling him that they were going to beat him up. I took the cylinder out of the gun and gave gun frame back to him, I brought him home to my house. We are working with his GP and a Psychiatrist. There is not much improvement but he is here where I can reassure him that the voices are not going to hurt him because they are not real. We are moving him out of his apartment and into senior housing where he will have more contact with people. They also have higher levels of care if it becomes necessary. 

Since he is a combat veteran, he is eligible for addition VA supplemental income if we have to move him to a higher level of care. There is a special benefit program for combat veteran/s and their widows if anyone finds themselves in a simular situation.

He is 88 and went to the Pacific campaign as soon as he turned 18. He drove a landing craft at Boganville.


----------



## nlester

Hang in there WVfishnfool. If we can get through this, we will be fine.


----------



## Driftingrz

I slipped up one day this week after a 266 weigh in. Didnt want to drive to grocery store in crap weather so I grabbed some junk closeby and went right back to 269, shows how disciplined you gotta be to make this work

2/16= 276
2/21= 269
2/23=266
2/25=269 :evil:


----------



## JMichael

Isn't it amazing how slow the pounds come off and how fast they seem to go back on.


----------



## pauldanielm

JMichael said:


> Isn't it amazing how slow the pounds come off and how fast they seem to go back on.



You ain't kiddidin. It comes back real fast to stay but slow to leave.


----------



## Bean Counter

I have been real busy the last month and haven't posted my weights, so here it is.

1/04 - 256
1/11 - 252
1/18 - 249
1/25 - 249
2/01 - 248.5
2/08 - 248
2/15 - 248
2/22 - 247

only 9 lbs in 8 weeks. not too good. It sure is harder at 62 than it was a few years ago. I have been eating pretty well but I am tied to a desk 10 hours a day for a few months (I am a CPA & it's tax season) so haven't been to the gym for a while. After April 17th I can get off my butt and get some excercise.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

186 this morning. Not much,but better than 190.


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb. it's getting harder to lose.


----------



## WVfishnfool

Update with good news. Went to the gym and weighed-in I'm at 297 this morning. First time I've weighed less than 300 lbs in 10 years. Total weight loss since the first of January is 19 lbs. Not only that I walked 2 miles in 35 minutes 12 seconds today. First time breaking the 35:30 mark. I'm gettin there slowly but surely.


----------



## fender66

WVfishnfool said:


> Update with good news. Went to the gym and weighed-in I'm at 297 this morning. First time I've weighed less than 300 lbs in 10 years. Total weight loss since the first of January is 19 lbs. Not only that I walked 2 miles in 35 minutes 12 seconds today. First time breaking the 35:30 mark. I'm gettin there slowly but surely.



=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## nlester

WVfishnfool said:


> Update with good news. Went to the gym and weighed-in I'm at 297 this morning. First time I've weighed less than 300 lbs in 10 years. Total weight loss since the first of January is 19 lbs. Not only that I walked 2 miles in 35 minutes 12 seconds today. First time breaking the 35:30 mark. I'm gettin there slowly but surely.



Fantastic. I think all of us have gained from this experience. Let's keep it up.


----------



## Jim

I have not weighed in but am still dieting and now working out (back issues are done). I am going to report in on Mar 22 for a final time, my goal will be to weigh 215 or less.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> I have not weighed in but am still dieting and now working out (back issues are done). I am going to report in on Mar 22 for a final time, my goal will be to weigh 215 or less.




Give up now and eat like a man


Oh yeah - mail me my lures :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

You need to lose more than 10 pounds to win this bet buddy.


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb. it's getting harder to lose
03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs. Can't figure out what I did yesterday that was so wrong. Yesterday morning I was down 1.2 lbs and was really looking forward to today's weigh in! #-o


----------



## RStewart

I know I got in late & if i'm too late that's ok. Here are my weights:

2-11-13 349.2
2-18-13 343.8
2-25-13 337.8
3-4-13 338.4 Did so good all week, but let loose on the weekend. UGH! Not doing that again.
3-8-13 332.8 Decided to weigh on Monday & Friday so I can keep track of myself better. We will see tomorrow if it worked.
3-11-13 335.6 Ouch! Not sure what happened. Oh well, still lost 3 lbs.


----------



## frenchythefisherman

I know it's a little late but I just joined. I'm in at 243


----------



## RStewart

WVfishnfool said:


> Update with good news. Went to the gym and weighed-in I'm at 297 this morning. First time I've weighed less than 300 lbs in 10 years. Total weight loss since the first of January is 19 lbs. Not only that I walked 2 miles in 35 minutes 12 seconds today. First time breaking the 35:30 mark. I'm gettin there slowly but surely.





That's awesome. Keep it up.I got under 300 once but didn't make changes in my eating habits to keep it off. My goal is 230.I will keep it off this time. Keep it up buddy.


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb. it's getting harder to lose
03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs. Can't figure out what I did yesterday that was so wrong. Yesterday morning I was down 1.2 lbs and was really looking forward to today's weigh in! #-o
30/14/2013 214.8 Now we're making progress again. Weighing in a day early because I'll be on the water tomorrow and not able to weigh in.


----------



## WVfishnfool

Update for the challenge. I am now at 294 lbs. Have lost 22 lbs since Jan. 1st and total of 46 lbs. since Jan. of 2012. Workout now consists of 15 minutes of recumbent bike to warm-up, 45mins. to 1 hour of weight machines and then 2 miles on treadmill at less than 34 mins. and 30 secs. I do this om M-W-F and on T-Th I just do cardio of either recumbent bike 15 mis and 2 miles treadmill or 10 mins. on Elliptical and 2 miles on treadmill. It's a lot of work but I feel better than I have in a long while. I'm hoping to be down to 250 by June.


----------



## pauldanielm

Ok for an update from the last time I was on here. I have went up and down in weight about 3 times but now I am back on track. here is my updated weight ins. Been doing a lot of calorie tracking and thinking about what i eat. Even when I go out and eat I get something under 500 calories and get the salad with my meal. It's been hard but I can do it!!!!! I have even started working on my boat modifications again now that I have so much energy now. Great feeling!

02-08-13: 203lbs
02-15-13: 202lbs
02-15-13: 201lbs
02-22-13: 203lbs :shock: 
03-1-13: 202.5lbs  
03-18-13: 200.05 lbs [-o< thanks you Jesus for helping me out this week.


----------



## RStewart

RStewart said:


> I know I got in late & if i'm too late that's ok. Here are my weights:
> 
> 2-11-13 349.2
> 2-18-13 343.8
> 2-25-13 337.8
> 3-4-13 338.4 Did so good all week, but let loose on the weekend. UGH! Not doing that again.
> 3-8-13 332.8 Decided to weigh on Monday & Friday so I can keep track of myself better. We will see tomorrow if it worked.
> 3-11-13 335.6 Ouch! Not sure what happened. Oh well, still lost 3 lbs.


3/18/13 332.2. back on track
3/25/13 329.2. I'm liking this 3 lb average.


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb.
03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs. 
03/14/2013 214.8
03/22/2013 210.6 One of my best weeks yet.


----------



## RStewart

I know I got in late & if i'm too late that's ok. Here are my weights:

2-11-13 349.2
2-18-13 343.8
2-25-13 337.8
3-4-13 338.4 Did so good all week, but let loose on the weekend. UGH! Not doing that again.
3-8-13 332.8 Decided to weigh on Monday & Friday so I can keep track of myself better. We will see tomorrow if it worked.
3-11-13 335.6 Ouch! Not sure what happened. Oh well, still lost 3 lbs.[/quote]
3/18/13 332.2. back on track
3/25/13 329.2. I'm liking this 3 lb average.
4/1/13. 331.8. Not sure what went wrong this week. Didn't do much different than normal, but I guess it was too much.


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb.
03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs.
03/14/2013 214.8
03/22/2013 210.6 One of my best weeks yet.
03/28/13 210 even (again....not able to weigh in tomorrow so here it is) 10 more to go!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

178 this morning. Have been getting tremendous loss per week,being on this new "Stress Diet". Since taking this Foreman position a few months ago,I've dropped about 12-15lbs.


----------



## RStewart

RStewart said:


> I know I got in late & if i'm too late that's ok. Here are my weights:
> 
> 2-11-13 349.2
> 2-18-13 343.8
> 2-25-13 337.8
> 3-4-13 338.4 Did so good all week, but let loose on the weekend. UGH! Not doing that again.
> 3-8-13 332.8 Decided to weigh on Monday & Friday so I can keep track of myself better. We will see tomorrow if it worked.
> 3-11-13 335.6 Ouch! Not sure what happened. Oh well, still lost 3 lbs.


3/18/13 332.2. back on track
3/25/13 329.2. I'm liking this 3 lb average.
4/1/13. 331.8. Not sure what went wrong this week. Didn't do much different than normal, but I guess it was too much.


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb.
03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs.
03/14/2013 214.8
03/22/2013 210.6 One of my best weeks yet.
03/28/13 210 even (again....not able to weigh in tomorrow so here it is) 10 more to go!
04/5/2013 207.8
04/12/2013 207.6 about 7.5 lb to go. WooHoo! 8)


----------



## RStewart

Great job Fender! I forgot to update mine Monday.

2-11-13 349.2
2-18-13 343.8
2-25-13 337.8
3-4-13 338.4 Did so good all week, but let loose on the weekend. UGH! Not doing that again.
3-8-13 332.8 Decided to weigh on Monday & Friday so I can keep track of myself better. We will see tomorrow if it worked.
3-11-13 335.6 Ouch! Not sure what happened. Oh well, still lost 3 lbs.
3/18/13 332.2. back on track
3/25/13 329.2. I'm liking this 3 lb average.
4/1/13. 331.8. Not sure what went wrong this week. Didn't do much different than normal, but I guess it was too much.
4/8/13 328.2.


----------



## RStewart

2-11-13 349.2
2-18-13 343.8
2-25-13 337.8
3-4-13 338.4 Did so good all week, but let loose on the weekend. UGH! Not doing that again.
3-8-13 332.8 Decided to weigh on Monday & Friday so I can keep track of myself better. We will see tomorrow if it worked.
3-11-13 335.6 Ouch! Not sure what happened. Oh well, still lost 3 lbs.
3/18/13 332.2. back on track
3/25/13 329.2. I'm liking this 3 lb average.
4/1/13. 331.8. Not sure what went wrong this week. Didn't do much different than normal, but I guess it was too much.
4/8/13 328.2
4/16/13 327.2


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb.
03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs.
03/14/2013 214.8
03/22/2013 210.6 One of my best weeks yet.
03/28/13 210 even (again....not able to weigh in tomorrow so here it is) 10 more to go!
04/5/2013 207.8
04/12/2013 207.6 about 7.5 lb to go. WooHoo! 8)
04/19/2013 207.4 at least it's still heading in the right direction


----------



## New River Rat

Kinda wished I had gotten in on this.

March 25-301
April 20-284


----------



## fender66

New River Rat said:


> Kinda wished I had gotten in on this.
> 
> March 25-301
> April 20-284



It's not too late....I'm still going at it.


----------



## pauldanielm

Great Job everyone Keep up the good work. For me i have been stuck at 200 lbs for the past month and have not lost or gained anymore i am proud to say that I have pushed through and conquered that. Weight in for this week is: 

02-08-13: 203lbs
02-15-13: 202lbs
02-15-13: 201lbs
02-22-13: 203lbs :shock: 
03-1-13: 202.5lbs  
03-18-13: 200.05 lbs [-o< thanks you Jesus for helping me out this week.
04-27-13: 199.5 lbs - soon to be dropping more


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb.
03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs.
03/14/2013 214.8
03/22/2013 210.6 One of my best weeks yet.
03/28/13 210 even (again....not able to weigh in tomorrow so here it is) 10 more to go!
04/5/2013 207.8
04/12/2013 207.6 about 7.5 lb to go. WooHoo! 8)
04/19/2013 207.4 at least it's still heading in the right direction
5/3/2013 208.4 Didn't weigh in last week and I'm up 1lb from my last weigh in. However....I'm down from last weeks failings. Back at my workouts again too.
These last 8 lbs have been the toughest for sure.


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb.
03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs.
03/14/2013 214.8
03/22/2013 210.6 One of my best weeks yet.
03/28/13 210 even (again....not able to weigh in tomorrow so here it is) 10 more to go!
04/5/2013 207.8
04/12/2013 207.6 about 7.5 lb to go. WooHoo! 8)
04/19/2013 207.4 at least it's still heading in the right direction
5/3/2013 208.4 Didn't weigh in last week and I'm up 1lb from my last weigh in. However....I'm down from last weeks failings. Back at my workouts again too.
5/10/13 206.4 I may be the only one left in this...I'M NOT QUITTING either until I'm at a "maintenance weight".


----------



## cgaengineer

This is great ladies and gentlemen, they are doing the same thing at my wife's work.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I won Jim was a no show (untimely arrest I think :shock: ) so he now owes me a Northbar Pointer and a Habs Needle

Black for both please


----------



## New River Rat

March 25-301
April 20-284
May 18-276


----------



## fender66

Wasn't here on Friday to post weight, but did get it so posting now.


01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb.
03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs.
03/14/2013 214.8
03/22/2013 210.6 One of my best weeks yet.
03/28/13 210 even (again....not able to weigh in tomorrow so here it is) 10 more to go!
04/5/2013 207.8
04/12/2013 207.6 about 7.5 lb to go. WooHoo! 8)
04/19/2013 207.4 at least it's still heading in the right direction
5/3/2013 208.4 Didn't weigh in last week and I'm up 1lb from my last weigh in. However....I'm down from last weeks failings. Back at my workouts again too.
5/10/13 206.4 I may be the only one left in this...I'M NOT QUITTING either until I'm at a "maintenance weight".
5/17/13 205.2


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb.
03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs.
03/14/2013 214.8
03/22/2013 210.6 One of my best weeks yet.
03/28/13 210 even (again....not able to weigh in tomorrow so here it is) 10 more to go!
04/5/2013 207.8
04/12/2013 207.6 about 7.5 lb to go. WooHoo! 8)
04/19/2013 207.4 at least it's still heading in the right direction
5/3/2013 208.4 Didn't weigh in last week and I'm up 1lb from my last weigh in. However....I'm down from last weeks failings. Back at my workouts again too.
5/10/13 206.4 I may be the only one left in this...I'M NOT QUITTING either until I'm at a "maintenance weight".
5/17/13 205.2
05/31/13 204.6 Slow and steady....it's better than gaining.


----------



## fool4fish1226

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316799#p316799 said:


> fender66 » Yesterday, 13:31[/url]"]01/02/13 226
> 01/04/13 225
> 01/11/13 225
> 01/18/13 222.5
> 01/25/13 220
> 02/02/13 218.2
> 02/08/13 218.2
> 02/15/13 215.0
> 03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb.
> 03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs.
> 03/14/2013 214.8
> 03/22/2013 210.6 One of my best weeks yet.
> 03/28/13 210 even (again....not able to weigh in tomorrow so here it is) 10 more to go!
> 04/5/2013 207.8
> 04/12/2013 207.6 about 7.5 lb to go. WooHoo! 8)
> 04/19/2013 207.4 at least it's still heading in the right direction
> 5/3/2013 208.4 Didn't weigh in last week and I'm up 1lb from my last weigh in. However....I'm down from last weeks failings. Back at my workouts again too.
> 5/10/13 206.4 I may be the only one left in this...I'M NOT QUITTING either until I'm at a "maintenance weight".
> 5/17/13 205.2
> 05/31/13 204.6 Slow and steady....it's better than gaining.



=D> Way to go fender keep it up =D>


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb.
03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs.
03/14/2013 214.8
03/22/2013 210.6 One of my best weeks yet.
03/28/13 210 even (again....not able to weigh in tomorrow so here it is) 10 more to go!
04/5/2013 207.8
04/12/2013 207.6 about 7.5 lb to go. WooHoo! 8)
04/19/2013 207.4 at least it's still heading in the right direction
5/3/2013 208.4 Didn't weigh in last week and I'm up 1lb from my last weigh in. However....I'm down from last weeks failings. Back at my workouts again too.
5/10/13 206.4 I may be the only one left in this...I'M NOT QUITTING either until I'm at a "maintenance weight".
5/17/13 205.2
05/31/13 204.6 Slow and steady....it's better than gaining.
06/14/13 203 even. Didn't weigh in last week. Happy with this week though. 3 more to go.


----------



## Jim

you are the man Fender! :beer:


----------



## fender66

Haven't posted for several weeks.....

Not been doing so well actually. I've been fluctuating around the 208 lb range. Got a sinus infection that's really kicked my A$$ for the last 2 weeks. Not an excuse, but it's not been helping much either.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim gained 10 lbs during this contest


I think he worked out at Dunkies


----------



## wasilvers

Im just starting over. I tried it in tax season and it kicked my butt. The worst season ever. I started it around 225-228 and finished it 239 my heaviest ever. Im back at 227 as of last week and started working harder at it. We started a contest at work and I plan on winning it. First weighin is tomorrow.


----------



## fender66

01/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb.
03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs.
03/14/2013 214.8
03/22/2013 210.6 One of my best weeks yet.
03/28/13 210 even (again....not able to weigh in tomorrow so here it is) 10 more to go!
04/5/2013 207.8
04/12/2013 207.6 about 7.5 lb to go. WooHoo! 8)
04/19/2013 207.4 at least it's still heading in the right direction
5/3/2013 208.4 Didn't weigh in last week and I'm up 1lb from my last weigh in. However....I'm down from last weeks failings. Back at my workouts again too.
5/10/13 206.4 I may be the only one left in this...I'M NOT QUITTING either until I'm at a "maintenance weight".
5/17/13 205.2
05/31/13 204.6 Slow and steady....it's better than gaining.
06/14/13 203 even. Didn't weigh in last week. Happy with this week though. 3 more to go.

Been moving up and down a little....lately, mostly down. Stepped on the scale today and checked in at:
09/11/13 205.6


----------



## wasilvers

Fender - great job keeping it off - that is awesome!

I went from 226.9 to 222.1 (4.8 lbs in week one) - i even think I can see the change in my face already


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Have not posted in a while. Well I've gotten down to 168,and holding. I'm happy I'm back where I should be.


----------



## fender66

1/02/13 226
01/04/13 225
01/11/13 225
01/18/13 222.5
01/25/13 220
02/02/13 218.2
02/08/13 218.2
02/15/13 215.0
03/1/13 216.8 Up 1.8 lb.
03/08/13 217 Up .2 lbs.
03/14/2013 214.8
03/22/2013 210.6 One of my best weeks yet.
03/28/13 210 even (again....not able to weigh in tomorrow so here it is) 10 more to go!
04/5/2013 207.8
04/12/2013 207.6 about 7.5 lb to go. WooHoo! 8)
04/19/2013 207.4 at least it's still heading in the right direction
5/3/2013 208.4 Didn't weigh in last week and I'm up 1lb from my last weigh in. However....I'm down from last weeks failings. Back at my workouts again too.
5/10/13 206.4 I may be the only one left in this...I'M NOT QUITTING either until I'm at a "maintenance weight".
5/17/13 205.2
05/31/13 204.6 Slow and steady....it's better than gaining.
06/14/13 203 even. Didn't weigh in last week. Happy with this week though. 3 more to go.

Been moving up and down a little....lately, mostly down. Stepped on the scale today and checked in at:
09/11/13 205.6

09/27/2013 205.0 even today.


----------



## W2FTodd

After being totally inspired by my co-worker Jason Sealock, my wife and I jumped in to the Paleo lifestyle full on. Started on September 3rd. She is down 12 lbs and I am down 9.5 and 2 pant sizes already. We're supporting each other everyday which has been fun for us and forced us to communicate more (which is a good thing since we'll soon be empty nesters).

She looks great and we both feel great right now. We have a ways to go but progress is motivating. The biggest change I've seen in the short time we've been doing this is my blood sugar levels are the most affected. You see I'm a diabetic and I was constantly struggling to keep my numbers in check. I've managed to keep my A1C at the level my doctor wanted (last 3 visits over a 1 1/2 years - 7.0, 7.0, and 6.9) but it wasn't easy. By eating Paleo I'm checking more often and my numbers are consistently in the 90's and I'm thrilled to say the least. 

I turn 50 in December and my goal is to get down to the high 160's or low 170's and, most importantly, to get off meds completely. Haven't been this personally motivated in a long time. Thanks for providing the real estate for me to share this.

Congrats to all that are even making the effort because that's the hardest part. A gym owner I knew a long time ago told me that the hardest part of working out, was simply walking through the front door! Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331609#p331609 said:


> G2Wired » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]After being totally inspired by my co-worker Jason Sealock, my wife and I jumped in to the Paleo lifestyle full on. Started on September 3rd. She is down 12 lbs and I am down 9.5 and 2 pant sizes already. We're supporting each other everyday which has been fun for us and forced us to communicate more (which is a good thing since we'll soon be empty nesters).
> 
> She looks great and we both feel great right now. We have a ways to go but progress is motivating. The biggest change I've seen in the short time we've been doing this is my blood sugar levels are the most affected. You see I'm a diabetic and I was constantly struggling to keep my numbers in check. I've managed to keep my A1C at the level my doctor wanted (last 3 visits over a 1 1/2 years - 7.0, 7.0, and 6.9) but it wasn't easy. By eating Paleo I'm checking more often and my numbers are consistently in the 90's and I'm thrilled to say the least.
> 
> I turn 50 in December and my goal is to get down to the high 160's or low 170's and, most importantly, to get off meds completely. Haven't been this personally motivated in a long time. Thanks for providing the real estate for me to share this.
> 
> Congrats to all that are even making the effort because that's the hardest part. A gym owner I knew a long time ago told me that the hardest part of working out, was simply walking through the front door! Makes perfect sense to me.



Way to go Mr T.

That's AWESOME! I've been considering going Paleo myself to get those last few pounds off that I'm having such a hard time with. Now you, (and your lovely wife) may be the inspiration I've been needing. When I have a few minutes, I might even give you a yell to get some tips. After all....I have been following Jason on his journey and he's been VERY successful.
It's great to hear that your #s are dropping too. Keep up the great work and know that you can get a ton of support from us tinboaters for sure!

Hope to chat with you soon. :wink:


----------



## W2FTodd

> Hope to chat with you soon. :wink:



Call me anytime, Chris.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331609#p331609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> G2Wired » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]After being totally inspired by my co-worker Jason Sealock, my wife and I jumped in to the Paleo lifestyle full on. Started on September 3rd. She is down 12 lbs and I am down 9.5 and 2 pant sizes already. We're supporting each other everyday which has been fun for us and forced us to communicate more (which is a good thing since we'll soon be empty nesters).
> 
> She looks great and we both feel great right now. We have a ways to go but progress is motivating. The biggest change I've seen in the short time we've been doing this is my blood sugar levels are the most affected. You see I'm a diabetic and I was constantly struggling to keep my numbers in check. I've managed to keep my A1C at the level my doctor wanted (last 3 visits over a 1 1/2 years - 7.0, 7.0, and 6.9) but it wasn't easy. By eating Paleo I'm checking more often and my numbers are consistently in the 90's and I'm thrilled to say the least.
> 
> I turn 50 in December and my goal is to get down to the high 160's or low 170's and, most importantly, to get off meds completely. Haven't been this personally motivated in a long time. Thanks for providing the real estate for me to share this.
> 
> Congrats to all that are even making the effort because that's the hardest part. A gym owner I knew a long time ago told me that the hardest part of working out, was simply walking through the front door! Makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Mr T.
> 
> That's AWESOME! I've been considering going Paleo myself to get those last few pounds off that I'm having such a hard time with. Now you, (and your lovely wife) may be the inspiration I've been needing. When I have a few minutes, I might even give you a yell to get some tips. After all....I have been following Jason on his journey and he's been VERY successful.
> It's great to hear that your #s are dropping too. Keep up the great work and know that you can get a ton of support from us tinboaters for sure!
> 
> Hope to chat with you soon. :wink:
Click to expand...


I have been paleo/primal for 1 1/2 years. Started at 220 on a calorie counting diet and held fast at 180, all the while working my butt off just to maintain. Switched to paleo the fat just burned off without much effort until friends told me im losing too much (mainly because im under muscled). Ive held at about 175 but put on considerable amount of muscle lately though (doing bodyweight exercises) so gonna see if 165 is too much weight loss for me. Bewarned friends will laugh at your crazy new caveman diet and saying no to cake/pizza at family functions will take an incredible amount of will power but It's totally worth it!!


----------



## W2FTodd

> I have been paleo/primal for 1 1/2 years. Started at 220 on a calorie counting diet and held fast at 180, all the while working my butt off just to maintain. Switched to paleo the fat just burned off without much effort until friends told me im losing too much (mainly because im under muscled). Ive held at about 175 but put on considerable amount of muscle lately though (doing bodyweight exercises) so gonna see if 165 is too much weight loss for me. Bewarned friends will laugh at your crazy new caveman diet and saying no to cake/pizza at family functions will take an incredible amount of will power but It's totally worth it!!



That's awesome! It's amazing how the inches just come off...even faster than the weight numbers. I don't mind saying no to cake but I do occasionally miss my peanut M&M's but then I remember why I'm doing it. I'll be honest, I think our food is tastier now. We're being a little more creative with the spices.


----------



## BassAddict

G2Wired said:


> I have been paleo/primal for 1 1/2 years. Started at 220 on a calorie counting diet and held fast at 180, all the while working my butt off just to maintain. Switched to paleo the fat just burned off without much effort until friends told me im losing too much (mainly because im under muscled). Ive held at about 175 but put on considerable amount of muscle lately though (doing bodyweight exercises) so gonna see if 165 is too much weight loss for me. Bewarned friends will laugh at your crazy new caveman diet and saying no to cake/pizza at family functions will take an incredible amount of will power but It's totally worth it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! It's amazing how the inches just come off...even faster than the weight numbers. I don't mind saying no to cake but I do occasionally miss my peanut M&M's but then I remember why I'm doing it. I'll be honest, I think our food is tastier now. We're being a little more creative with the spices.
Click to expand...


Yea it is, I cant even fathom ballooning to a size 38 again!!! These days my drawers are stocked with 32's :-D. And a little hint Lindt 90% takes the chocolate cravings away, if only I could find a good substitution for pizza.. Oh yea STEAK!!!


----------

